
Is This the End of Yahoo and Employee Stack Ranking? - steffenmaier
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/end-yahoo-employee-stack-ranking-steffen-maier?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
gozur88
Yes, stack ranking is poison to a company's morale, but the author makes a
mistake be leading with the lawsuit. There's nothing in Anderson's lawsuit
that attacks stack ranking directly - what he's alleging is managers aren't
following the written policy and that giving preferential treatment to women
is illegal.

